# Any difference between Stihl MS250 and MS251?



## kylemorley (Aug 23, 2014)

I managed to mega screw up my almost-new MS 250 to the point where it is hardly worth fixing so I am thinking I maybe should flog it on the net for parts and buy a new MS 251. Are there any differences between the MS250 and the MS251 that I should know about before deciding which way to go?


----------



## 7sleeper (Aug 23, 2014)

The 250 and 251 are two completely different saws. No doubt they are both in the same league powerwise but the 251 has all the modern goodies. Not a bad buy for it's intended purpose but I would still take a Dolmar 421 instead any day of the week!

7


----------



## Franny K (Aug 23, 2014)

The 251 has a shorter stroke and bigger bore
The one with only bar nut is the 251
The newer one has improved anti vibe and the hd2 air filters fit on it.
The newer one scores 300 hours on the emission compliance.


----------



## Franny K (Aug 23, 2014)

7sleeper said:


> The 250 and 251 are two completely different saws. No doubt they are both in the same league powerwise but the 251 has all the modern goodies. Not a bad buy for it's intended purpose but I would still take a Dolmar 421 instead any day of the week!
> 
> 7


Out of seven days per week you wouldn't want to play with the stihl picco rim sprockets on one?


----------



## kylemorley (Aug 24, 2014)

Please explain?



Franny K said:


> Out of seven days per week you wouldn't want to play with the stihl picco rim sprockets on one?


----------



## sunfish (Aug 24, 2014)

I'd much rather have a ms261 than a 251. If it has to be a Stihl...


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 24, 2014)

The 251 is a "strato" design, and it does weight a little more than the 250.
Not a lot more though, and AV and air filtration likely is improved quite a bit..


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 24, 2014)

sunfish said:


> I'd much rather have a ms261 than a 251. If it has to be a Stihl...


I would too. However, there is a significant price difference. A 251 is almost 1/2 the price. If all you need it for is firewood smaller than 12", it will last a long time.


----------



## 7sleeper (Aug 24, 2014)

sunfish said:


> I'd much rather have a ms261 than a 251. If it has to be a Stihl...


And to be precise, the equivalent pro model to the 251 should be the 241. Similar to the 50cc league pro 261 / semi pro-farmer 271.
But even with the 241 you can almost get 2:1! 

7


----------



## Chris-PA (Aug 24, 2014)

kylemorley said:


> I managed to mega screw up my almost-new MS 250 to the point where it is hardly worth fixing so I am thinking I maybe should flog it on the net for parts and buy a new MS 251. Are there any differences between the MS250 and the MS251 that I should know about before deciding which way to go?


What happened to the MS250 - another melted case?


----------



## CTYank (Aug 24, 2014)

7sleeper said:


> The 250 and 251 are two completely different saws. No doubt they are both in the same league powerwise but the 251 has all the modern goodies. Not a bad buy for it's intended purpose but I would still take a Dolmar 421 instead any day of the week!
> 
> 7



With the Dolmar 421 selling for the same as the Stihl 251, I'd say it's a total no-brainer, in many ways. Run them side-by-side, and you'll toss the Stihl. The 421 is so much better.


----------



## Franny K (Aug 24, 2014)

kylemorley said:


> Please explain?


_Franny K said: ↑
“Out of seven days per week you wouldn't want to play with the stihl picco rim sprockets on one?
_
What I was getting at is that stihl has rim sprockets designed for picco chain and for $7.00 less than the base model with .325/.063 they sold me it equipped with the mini spline kit and picco bar and chain. If you want to try an run seven teeth rim sprocket on the dolmar 421 it is possible but you need a clutch with splines and the sprockets aren't really as big as they shoud be.

Back to post 1 what got demolished to put you in this choice situation?


----------



## chainsawman2011 (Aug 24, 2014)

whats wrong with the ms 250? pm me if and when u want to sell it for parts.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 24, 2014)

Franny K said:


> What I was getting at is that stihl has rim sprockets designed for picco chain and for $7.00 less than the base model with .325/.063 they sold me it equipped with the mini spline kit and picco bar and chain. *If you want to try an run seven teeth rim sprocket on the dolmar 421 it is possible but you need a clutch with splines* *and the sprockets aren't really as big as they shoud be.*
> 
> ....



I find it hard to understand the first part of that - but a 5100/5105 drum will fit the 421, and you don't want anything larger than .325x7 on that saw anyway.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 24, 2014)

CTYank said:


> With the Dolmar 421 selling for the same as the Stihl 251, I'd say it's a total no-brainer, in many ways. Run them side-by-side, and you'll toss the Stihl. The 421 is so much better.



The running is one thing - but the 421 is of course of much higher quality than the 250 and 251, being a magnesium cased saw and not a clamshell.


----------



## MillerModSaws (Aug 24, 2014)

I now this isn't what you ask buy I agree with most on here. You would be much happier with on of the used pro saws listed on the trading post. There's a few ms260s, a 353, 2153, 241cm, some of which will cost more than a new ms251 but most likely u wouldn't have to replace it again.


----------



## Rookie1 (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm so curious as to what you did to the 250.


----------



## steegpuzh (Aug 24, 2014)

You would be much happier with on of the used pro saws listed on the trading post.


----------



## kylemorley (Aug 26, 2014)

Franny K said:


> _Franny K said: ↑
> “Out of seven days per week you wouldn't want to play with the stihl picco rim sprockets on one?
> _
> What I was getting at is that stihl has rim sprockets designed for picco chain and for $7.00 less than the base model with .325/.063 they sold me it equipped with the mini spline kit and picco bar and chain. If you want to try an run seven teeth rim sprocket on the dolmar 421 it is possible but you need a clutch with splines and the sprockets aren't really as big as they shoud be.
> ...


----------



## sunfish (Aug 26, 2014)

???


----------



## kylemorley (Aug 28, 2014)

The pull start on my almost-new MS250 E2S started jamming, and when I pulled it apart to see what was going on the spring went "sproing". I re-installed the spring and it worked fine for about a week/40 starts then started making funny noises. On opening I found the spring had managed to pop out, hernia-style, between the pulley and the basket, and in the process gouged and abraded the flywheel. Figured I was in over my head at that point and took it to dealer who wanted $210 to fix, mostly for a new flywheel.

Since then it occured to me the flywheel wasn't all that damaged and the feeling here was that it would work OK so I have ordered a new spring and some other bits, for about $25, and will see how it flies when they arrive. 

BTW my belief is that the spring got stressed and warped when it jumped out the first time, and was not happy when I forced it back in.



Franny K said:


> _Franny K said: ↑
> _
> Back to post 1 what got demolished to put you in this choice situation?


----------



## jackjcc (Aug 28, 2014)

Could get a used flywheel for cheap on eBay. $11-30.


----------

